# "TNT" Intoxicated Chicken



## abjcooking (Jul 4, 2007)

Intoxicated Chicken

1 2.5-3 pound chicken cut up, or 4 chicken breasts
salt and pepper
2 T. butter
2 T. vegetable oil
1/2 cup whisky
6 shallots, chopped
1/4 t. thyme
1/4 cup minced parsley
1/4 cup water
1 cup heavy cream

Sprinkle chicken with salt and pepper.  In a large skillet, heat the butter and oil, brown the chicken pieces on both sides.  Add the whisky and CAREFULLY ignite, shaking the skillet until the flames go out.  Add the shallots and cook for 1 minute.  Add the thyme, parsley and water; cover skillet and cook over low heat, turning occasionally, 25-35 minutes.  Transfer chicken to warm platter and cover with foil.  Add the cream to skillet and simmer, stirring until the sauce thickens.  Serve sauce over chicken.  Suggest serving with rice.


----------



## Michelemarie (Jul 4, 2007)

That sounds good! I cut and pasted! Thanks!


----------

